# The Magnificent Acarichthys heckelii



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanted to share a few pictures of my up-and-coming Acarichthys heckelii' or Threadfin Acara by which they are sometimes called. I presently have six of them that are well on their way to adulthood. They are housed with some Geophagus winemilleri.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You have the best collection of SA cichlids. What is your secret? Lots of water changes? Live food?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, but I don't do anything special. My water is around pH 7.4 - 7.8 and the carbonate hardness out of the tap is 80-100 ppm. I do my water changes regularly (straight tap water), keep the water temperature in the low 80s, and feed a variety of foods, mostly pellets, some with an appreciable vegetable content. I don't alter my water parameters to chase any particular set of numbers. I observe my fish quite a bit, and if I spot anything that looks out of the ordinary, I try to deal with it right away. All is not quite what it seems, either. I have my share of troubles (i.e. losses) but I am, if nothing, persistent.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice looking fish. Interesting how the orange blotch has such a hard cut off at the midline. Mine have the orange extending further back.

I saw a presentation by Heiko Bleher at the ACA convention in Indy that showed Heckelli collected at different areas of the Amazon and it is amazing the differences between populations.

Andy


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> Very nice looking fish. Interesting how the orange blotch has such a hard cut off at the midline. Mine have the orange extending further back.
> 
> I saw a presentation by Heiko Bleher at the ACA convention in Indy that showed Heckelli collected at different areas of the Amazon and it is amazing the differences between populations.
> 
> Andy


These are young fish so I guess it's possible the 'orange' region might enlarge as they grow and mature. However, here's a pic of a couple of heckelii that I had a few years back. These were fully mature, wild caught fish and it looks as if the orange region is about the same size and placement as my present ones.

I believe that there is quite a bit of variability in different populations. When I was collecting in Brazil, I caught some young heckelii in the Rio Unini (a tributary of the Rio *****) that were noticeably different than others I had seen. In fact, I've included a picture I took, in a photography tank of a couple just after they were caught. They were young fish (~3-4") but notice the orange with the black strip color in the anterior part of the dorsal.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Truly beautiful Jim.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

One of my favorite fish - have 3 and I'm enjoying them color up as they grow. What size are yours currently? Getting some pictures of them is on my to-do list.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

nodima said:


> One of my favorite fish - have 3 and I'm enjoying them color up as they grow. What size are yours currently? Getting some pictures of them is on my to-do list.


The ones in the first three pics are around 6" TL. The pair shown later on were 8-10", full grown adults.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Truly beautiful Jim.


Thanks, 'Iggy'.


----------

